# When the rhom attacks



## Rhombeus_Fr (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi all !!

*Rhom VS Gardon *
















When the rhom attacks 3 

*( .rar ) *

*the three parts are available on Emule to this word "piranhas"*


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

great vid and music


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Awesome fish and I love your tank.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

It doesn't work for me, what do I need to view it.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

mee too :sad:

I wish i could, the first two were awesome


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i couldnt view it either


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

.rar is sumthing like a .zip... so u need a program to open it... www.winrar.com its free n easy. pz


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ill take Vampors word







I cant see it nor can upload any prog on this comp due to lack of space


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Download rar, its exactly like winzip but uses archive, its only 4kb. Then unpack it and play it... nice vid!


----------



## Rhombeus_Fr (Jun 29, 2003)

Here a version Windows media : When the rhom attacks part 3 . wmv

thx


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice vid


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice video as usual. He was giving those plants hell


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well i was finally able to view the video since u added the wmv version of the video.

nice video & music


----------



## Rhombeus_Fr (Jun 29, 2003)

MERCI LES GARS !! (in french)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that vid is awesome.

for those of you who can't view it, download Divx player 2.1


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

omg....ur tank is freaking awesome. You inspired me to get real plants lol.







Damn awesome tank.


----------

